# June 29th and 30 St. Joseph outing sign up details.



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Well it looks like June 29th and 30th are the dates for the get together at St. Joe. I can help with lodging or camping info a little and maybe Spanky can team up with me and anyone else that would like to help to get organized. I have charters in the AM on those days but as of now my afternoons are open. I have only met a few of you folks in person and think it would be great to get some of you down to my dock for a some serious BS'ing. That also should be a great time for pier fishing if there is some cold water in the harbor form the Steelhead. 

Let's get a head count and include friends or family members that would be coming too. I'll start,,,,, one maybe 2 if Tyler is helping me on the boat.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm good to fish the morning early on Saturday 6-29 and would consider camping Friday night. I may have to shoot home by 2pm for the afternoon on Saturday. I will be traveling alone from Grand rapids and will bring my boat weather permitting.

Maybe we could meet for breakfast if anyplace serves food that early. lol Or maybe hook up to grill out or meet for lunch. Any suggestions.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Count me in for Saturday morning and afternoon. I have to head back to Grand Rapids sometime Saturday mid/late afternoon or so. It'll be good to be fishing in the old stomping grounds again!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll plan on being out there early morning on the 29th. Most likely just drive over that morning. I plan on pier fishing but would be happy to be ballast for anyone who needs it on their boat. I may pitch a tent Sat night if the turnout looks big and the beers start flowing.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Being that it is my 30th Birthday on the 29th, I need to make sure that noone in my family is planning some surprise party on Saturday, but I will make it sometime on that weekend. I will not be spending the night, because I only live 40 minutes away. Count me in for sure on the fishing. I will post soon on gauranteed days and times.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Heh Heh Heh, he said pitch a tent! 

Sounds good bobber, I'll go on one of them afternoon trips, you owe me one anyway! I'll bring the chicken this time and the stringer 

For those who have smaller boats, the St. Joe river has some decent walleye fishing during the summer months. trolling cranks and ( my favorite way) drifting with a single hook, splitshot and crawler, or jig and 1/2 crawler will work for the eyes.

Just so you know stein, its tooth and nail fishing that time of the year at the peir heads, and I almost get run over in the Raft out there, so be careful in the 14 fter. 

If anyone wants to try the eye fishing there and needs a partner to show ya some spots let me know, and maybe I could fish the morning with ya before I fish with bobber in the afternoon!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Cool, I got teeth and nails. 

So you mean bring the bumpers for the boat, send the boards on a mission, and run 2 full cores out the back? lol

It's the same at Burns Ditch this time of year. The key is starting very early in the morning, and moving out ahead of the pack of trollers. If it gets too crazy trolling I might just anchor in the trolling lanes and fish live bait and cast spoons. Everyone will love me.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

That would be a DEATH DEFYING ACT!

I almost forgot to mention also, if the steelies are not in close proximaty of the pier, the perch usually are biting then in 30-35 FOW, usually 1 mie south, or 1 1/2 miles north, and sometimes right in front on the edge of the river water. But if the Scams are at the piers, the perch willl be at the other 2 spots. 


Babes or Barney's either works for me. I haven't been thrown out of either YET! I won't tell ya about the twins that are waitresses at Barny's!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I will be attending this outing. I will be able to take 3 people with me. I will be fishing tomorrow morning looking for some Steel and Kings. I will post a report on how I did. 

Troy


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey Spanky, those twins are from Hooters I believe. At least that's the story I got from one of the guys who lives down the road from Barneys. I believe it by the looks of some of them!  REALLY nice waitresses! 

Count me in for saturday morning and evening trips on the lake. I will be taking my 19fter. I think I'll have one or two spots open if someone needs a ride. Or if we have too many boats I could pay for gas on someones boat.

My vote is to meet up at Barneys saturday morning...what time?

Ben - photofinish2


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I am not on the organizing comitee on this one, but I suggest we get ahold of the captains who have spots to fill and then meet up at barny's after fishing sat say maybe 1-3 pm. since bobber hasn't said anything since I dropped the hint, I will probably go with "steelhead on sat" and see how it goes from there. I plan on staying at the joe for the weeekend, any hot chicks wanna share a room! 


How bout them wings!!! Oh yeah, life is good!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

My wife's day got cancelled for Sat so I'm in for all day now. Overnight may be the best option for me as well. If I have to drive back to GR I for sure don't want to be Icehouse powered. 

I'd prefer to camp, crash on someones floor, or split a room cause I'm low on spare funds of late.

Let's pick a spot to meet in the morning for the pier / boat anglers, and then an afternoon location for eats, suds, and we can compare notes. Anybody have a grill nearby? Burgers and brats would be nice as well unless it's raining.

Is there a DNR launch for LM access nearby?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Barneys is open for breakfast at 5 or 5:30 am with a nice buffet according to some of my customers. Sat. am is out for me but I should be able to make it over for the afternoon or early evening and fishing for sure Sun. am.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Capt Dave, I had heard some rumors to that about Barneys, but I wasn't sure on the times. That sounds real good to me!

Stein, there are 2 boat launches that are about 1/2 - 3/4 mile from lake michigan, both are equally nice ramps. One is on riverview, and the other is over the bridge on industrial island.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

The DNR launch is on Riverview and I find it easier to launch at because it is iout of the river current and there are more docks. The one by Brian's Marina on industrial island has the launches right on the main flow of the river. It takes some finesse and skill and some luck to get a good landing and in the right spot the first try. Or maybe it's just me...I should lay off the brewskies so i can see straight.  I'll be using the DNR launch though.

Barneys for breakfast sounds good to me too...I'll ckeck on what time they open. Either launch is close to there. So far I've got one spot on my boat filled, so one or two more would be possible.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

My charter schedule will be slowing down for the rest of the month as of now anyways. I do however have all my AM weekend dates filled for June. I will help organize and if people showing up Friday want to meet at my "dock" I will be around Friday Evening,,,, as far as Barneys Friday night,,,, I blood presure might start popping if I stay too long there,,,, that guy knows how to hire help....Ye ha,,,, 

There is a KOA campground just north of 94 on 31 at exit 4, do a search and post a number,,,, I'm sure reservations are needed for full hookup spots,,, primitive may be available but better check. 

Lodging and motel info


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

#1 SalmonSlayer
#2 Spanky 
#3 Coldwater Charters
#4 fishctchr
#5 STEINFISHSKI
#6 STEELHEAD can take 3 others on his boat
#7 mich buckmaster
#8 Brian S

This is a short list of those that are going to be at the St. Joseph Skamania fest [hopefully] If anyone other then Steelhead has a boat and can take others post up here. This should not be a free ride be prepaired to pitch in some gas money and tip the Captain a couple hot baits of the day when the trip is over, just a suggestion, he'll appreciate it I'm sure.

Now for a after dinner/cook out slash whatever, any suggestions there for a time /place and what to eat or bring. Nothing like a great dinner after a hard day on the Lake. If folks want a premium cut to cook on the grill, I know the place to get it. No excuses, make time to attend unless you have to work for real. Your wife will understand, if not find another one

As of now I have Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday Booked for the AM, my afternoons are free for BSing at this time, but I will not turn down a charter to attend as I am just a poor fisherman trying to eek out a living, I hope you all understand. Chime in on suggestions ona after fishing meeting spot and how to feed the masses.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I can run a maximum of 8 rods in my boat. I have 1 friend coming with me so I could fit 1 more person. Actually 2 more people could fit in the boat, but 1 more would enable a full setup for me. If interested shoot me a message.

Ben


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hello again folks, sorry for not posting earlier, I have been having some problems with my phone/modem connections for the internet 
I have to change my lines over from business phone to my computer and then back to get anywhere for a short time on the net. I need to get with the phone people and get it worked out, enough about me! 

Ok since bobber has started a list, I will add this. Steelhead has been gracious enough to ask me along on his boat for the weekend, and I believe steinfishski is going with us on sat for sure, maybe sun.I think"steelhead "would like 1 more person to complete a crew. I hope to not be steppin on any toes here so post a correction here troy if I am wrong. 
I didn't want to give the impression that I was bringing down the raft to troll the pond.Although, if it was any flatter out there the last few days, a fly would make a ripple! speaking of flies, you folks that are comming should bring along some long pants, in case they decide to bite on next weekend, sometimes they do and other times not. I think the timing of this event will be perfect for peirhead fishing in boats and on the pier.The river is too warm for them to go into now, so they should start to gather out front. The majority of the catch at yesterdays tourney were steelies! 

I will try to post again later in the week, as of now the PM system on this site seems to be easier for me to access, than my email!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

My boat is full for Saturday but I am not sure about Sunday. I was wanting to know where everyone is going to meet up after fishing Saturday? Maybe everyone can meet up at the park just down river from the Benton twp. launch. If anyone has any ideas send me a PM.

Troy


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

My boat is full also for saturday morning. I and at least one of the guys will be at Barneys boathouse for b'fast and then off to the lake for some skams hopefully!

Afternoonish why don't we meet up at Riverview park for some grilling and bsing. (Is this the same one you were referring to troy?) It is located off of Niles ave, just west of I-94 exit. There is a nice shelter there and grills and it's on the river if anyone wants to fish more. I'll be at barneys tomorrow for lunch so I'll check on what time they open sat morn. I know they have some docks in front of the place...not sure if they are for custo,ers or paying slip owners. Will check on that roo. 

Ben - photofinish II


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

here's last weekends pics frm my trips....


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey Mike, are you fishing with us on saturday? I know you said the evenings were free to bsing, you gonna fish too? I'm not sure if I'm going out for two trips on saturday or not at this point.

Ben

ps nice catch over the weekend!


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I have a full day trip dock to dock 6 to 3 for Saturday. I probably will just sit around and shoot the bull a little and get to know some of the folks here.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am going tomorrow morning to the pier to find out what is going on. I have been gone on vacation and just returned today. I will see if they are doing better for the weekend guys on the pier. I will post more tomorrow. I hopw to help anyone out that is going to the pier. I dont know where Barneys is, so I will just meet up with you on the pier. I will have a hat on that says Cry Baby. I will also have the Baddest Pier cart on the pier  

Anyhow, I will post more tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey buckmaster, and anyone else, Barneys is the old Molhagens bait store, renovated and tricked out inside, cold beer, great scenery, and good food 
It is just downstream fron clemantines*sp. same side of the river, morrison channel! I am still hoping to have breakfast there on sat morning. I still have a room with an empty bed( it has 2 beds) at the ramada inn if anyone is in need. you can pm me for any details, my email is still messed up right now! I will check in tomorrow after work, I hope to see alot of you folks there, looks like the weather is gonna be sweet, bring the spf45!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just dropped in to wish all of you some tight lines.
Have fun, be safe and watch your girlfriends/wives around the Spankster.

Buckmaster, Happy Birthday


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Dave, it looks like I will be fishing the pier on Sunday and was wondering if you would be on the north or south pier. Also since I've never been there I was wondering where to park. Hope you got a couple today. Tim.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well guys I had one on and I saw one other fish caught. The water was 74 degrees, which is not good. They are catching fish on the ends, perch, about 7 to 8 inches. I am still willing to make it up, but it sure is slow. 

Shoeman, thanks a lot, I hope to have some fun this weekend!

Stein, I will be on either pier depending on the wind. If the wind is out of the South I will be on the North. Hey stein, do you know how to get to the North Pier? I will be happy to tell you. PM me and I will get with you..


Is anyone fishing the pier on Saturday?


----------



## catfish JR (Jun 10, 2002)

yea im going to fish the notrh pier sat morn.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Boys I am not going to make it in the morning for Saturday. My nephew just made it to the championship game for little league and I will be there at 10:00AM. I will be there on Sunday though. I will see what brings this weekend.


----------

